# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Incredible Photo Catches the Moment a Frog Swallows a Snake

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) October 17th, 2017 02:01 PM: Incredible Photo Catches the Moment a Frog Swallows a Snake*



*Full Article*

----------

